# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  помогите-СПАМ!

## Сержо

Добрый вечер! Скажите пожайлуста что делать если комп производит (без моего ведома) рассылку спама и мой провайдер(Твой Интернет) пишет мне-"блокировка всех каналов кроме 53-80". Помогите что нужно сделать!!
PS просьба писать понятным языком и ещё антивирус Dr.Web не помогает))) :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

В "Помогите" по правилам

----------

